# Good By Silly my Love



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

I woke up this morning and my baby, Silly passed away. I have no clue why, he wasn’t sick or anything but he was very old. I will miss him with all my heart, he was the clown of the chins. A goof ball and Im going to miss him. This is so hard loosing him. My heart dropped when I saw him this morning. Im so upset right now. I loved him so much. My little goof ball will truly be missed. It’s hard picking up the lifeless body, I was shaking. Im am burring him in the alley were there are flowers so he will always be remembered in that spot. There are lots of flowers that will surround him. If I did it in the backyard the dogs would dig him up. But he was so cute and he loved to race around and jump off the walls in the chin room. I can’t believe Im posting this, it does not seem real to me. I just can’t believe this, Im in so much pain. Non-animal people don’t understand this but it’s like a blow to the stomach.


----------



## sq33qs (Jul 12, 2010)

Sorry for your loss, he seems to have been a cute fella.
I understand your pain. Keep strong.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Oh he was adoable and just a total stoner, lol. He was not the brightest chin but that was the best thing about him. Someone actually asked me if he was blind, lol. Just not very smart. But that is what I loved most about him. He loved attention and raisins. I will keep strong for the sake of my other animals.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

He was so cute. I'm so sorry he passed away.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Thanks, yes he was my little cutie.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

true animal lovers understand and feel your pain. I usually give people a quote, that I personally find true... " losing a loved one never hurts less.....it only hurts less often "


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

Im sorry.. I remember losing my dog.. Its hard but you will get through it in time. And we are here to support you.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I'm really sorry. You gave Silly the best life he could ever have had  True animale lovers feel your pain...I remember when my cat, cinnamon, died.


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

> true animal lovers understand and feel your pain. I usually give people a quote, that I personally find true... " losing a loved one never hurts less.....it only hurts less often "


 That is true. That is a good quote and a true quote. 



> Im sorry.. I remember losing my dog.. Its hard but you will get through it in time. And we are here to support you


Thanks for the support. Im sorry you lost your dog. It really is tough.



> I'm really sorry. You gave Silly the best life he could ever have had True animale lovers feel your pain...I remember when my cat, cinnamon, died.


Sorry about cinnamon. I do provide them with the best life possible and as much love as possible.


----------

